# Fish Missing Fin



## RyanTS (Aug 2, 2011)

I just noticed one of my fish missing part of the fin on his back, I have 10 Glowlight Tetras in a 45 gallon tank. I've had the fish for roughly a week and had set up the new tank three weeks prior to getting the fish. Looks like another fish took a bite out. Am I not feeding enough?


----------



## MissPisces (Jun 8, 2011)

It could be that another fish took a nip at him, but it could also be that he injured himself by snagging on a decoration or in the filter intake. If it's a clean chunk and not a tear, though, then it was probably aggression from a tank mate.

A little bit of aggression is normal for most groups of fish. They might just be establishing pecking order, so it shouldn't be anything to worry about. HOWEVER, if that (or any other) fish starts seeming stressed out, keeping his fins clamped close to his body, not eating, and hiding all the time, or if his fins keep disappearing, then it might be a good idea to remove him or separate him from the others somehow. 

Something that might help is to add another plant or some other decoration like a cave that they can hide in. Having plenty of places to hide can cut down on stress and keep them from bullying each other. It's sort of like having a place to go to for alone time, you know? Also a place to hide if one fish in particular is being a bully at the moment. 

You shouldn't have to feed any more, as long as everyone is getting a good amount of food. You could try spreading the food out a bit over the tank surface, though, as that will reduce crowding and biting at each other to get to the food. Try feeding with both hands. 

Hope your fishy gets better! 

Oh, and be sure to watch for signs of fin rot. Keep the water clean and warm, and you shouldn't have this problem. Still, it can pop up if a fish's fin gets injured. Look for ragged desentigration on the fin, centered around the injury. Some say it's a black color, some say it's white or gray. Most of the pictures I've seen show a blackish discoloration, though, so be on the lookout for that.


----------

